# treadstone performance



## flawlessguy (Dec 28, 2007)

ONCE HE GET'S YOUR CREDIT CARD INFO, HE REFUSE TO DELIVER THE MURCHANTDISE AND HE REFUSE TO ANSWER HIS PHONEDELIVER THE MURCHANTDISE AND HE REFUSE TO ANSWER HIS PHONE


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

flawlessguy said:


> ONCE HE GET'S YOUR CREDIT CARD INFO, HE REFUSE TO DELIVER THE MURCHANTDISE AND HE REFUSE TO ANSWER HIS PHONEDELIVER THE MURCHANTDISE AND HE REFUSE TO ANSWER HIS PHONE


Since you used a CC just call your CC company and tell them you want a charge back and it explain the situation calmly.


----------

